# Difference between Union bindings



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm not that familiar with Union bindings but I can tell you this; there's more to flex than the highbacks. The straps are also a determining factor in the stiffness of a binding. Obviously, yes actually riding them will give you the true test between the models but since, short of catching them at a demo day, you can't do that without buying them I would see if you can get a shop to let you bring your boots and board in and mount up. Play with em on the floor, do some presses and torsion tests and so forth. Best thing I can suggest short of buying them. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Union bindings. Been riding the Atlas' for 4 or 5 years now. Absolutely love 'em! Also have an older pair of Asadachi (essentially old Force's)... pretty sweet as well.

If you're looking for a stiffer Union binding, the Ultra or UltraFC... or even the T. Rice is the way to go. The Atlas is a bit softer, but only slightly.

I've ridden the Ultras as well... they're stiffer than the Atlas' for sure, but the difference is minor... and it'll also depend on how hard you crank down on your straps, as well as your boots. I like to go medium-tight for most conditions... and I ride in Salomon Synapse boots... for me, it's a perfect combo.

Another plus for Union... all binding parts are covered under warranty. When a buckle or strap starts to crap out, just contact Union and they'll send replacement parts pretty quickly.

Happy Hunting!!

- Matty


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

MVNY said:


> I'm a big fan of Union bindings. Been riding the Atlas' for 4 or 5 years now. Absolutely love 'em! Also have an older pair of Asadachi (essentially old Force's)... pretty sweet as well.
> 
> If you're looking for a stiffer Union binding, the Ultra or UltraFC... or even the T. Rice is the way to go. The Atlas is a bit softer, but only slightly.
> 
> ...


So it's seems like not too much noticable difference between Force and T.Rice. The question is why I should pay so much more for the Rice? @UNION_INHOUSE what do you say? If you please )


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> I'm not that familiar with Union bindings but I can tell you this; there's more to flex than the highbacks. The straps are also a determining factor in the stiffness of a binding. Obviously, yes actually riding them will give you the true test between the models but since, short of catching them at a demo day, you can't do that without buying them I would see if you can get a shop to let you bring your boots and board in and mount up. Play with em on the floor, do some presses and torsion tests and so forth. Best thing I can suggest short of buying them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


In Russia shops are demo you! I'm kidding ) But for shure it's almost impossible to find a demo days for Union bindings here. Only Now avaliable to demo in Sochi. But i should try it in the shop at least. Thanks for advice!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Man, I'm jealous. I can't find Nows anywhere except online. I usually ride Flow and Gnu but I'd love me some Now Selects. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Man, I'm jealous. I can't find Nows anywhere except online. I usually ride Flow and Gnu but I'd love me some Now Selects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Actually I prejudice that Now bindings is just a gimmick ) I can't explain for myself how to redused edge angles help me to drive my board. But I haven't try it yet, so maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Tantin said:


> Actually I prejudice that Now bindings is just a gimmick ) I can't explain for myself how to redused edge angles help me to drive my board. But I haven't try it yet, so maybe I'm mistaken.


I have a pair of Now Drives and they are a game changer because they give some kind of dampening that some stiffer boards benefit. However, you want ot change those straps because they are cheap. I put Burton Cartels on my Drive and now I have the best bindings I ever owned in +20 years of riding!


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Tantin said:


> So it's seems like not too much noticable difference between Force and T.Rice. The question is why I should pay so much more for the Rice? @UNION_INHOUSE what do you say? If you please )


I own an earlier version of the T.Rice, the Factory T.Rice, which is stiff enough for my Jones Aviator by the way, and the difference with the Force is the tech. On the T.Rice the Highback is much stiffer since it is more dense and the straps are also upper level. Even the baseplate and buckles are different.

However, as I understand at your stage the Force might be strong enough for your needs. Must admit I never tried the Force myself so you might want to check with other Union enthusiasts out there for a better input.


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

QCMP said:


> I have a pair of Now Drives and they are a game changer because they give some kind of dampening that some stiffer boards benefit. However, you want ot change those straps because they are cheap. I put Burton Cartels on my Drive and now I have the best bindings I ever owned in +20 years of riding!


Hmm, maybe I'm mistaken then. I'll try to demo it next season. Thanks!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tantin said:


> Actually I prejudice that Now bindings is just a gimmick ) I can't explain for myself how to redused edge angles help me to drive my board. But I haven't try it yet, so maybe I'm mistaken.


Why prejudice when you can try them? the fact that YOU can't explain them to yourself doesn't mean much. 

Just try them and decide for yourself if they are any better if worse than the rest of the bindings out there.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Tantin said:


> Hmm, maybe I'm mistaken then. I'll try to demo it next season. Thanks!


Try them maybe they are for you and maybe not. But try boards, bindings, boots as much as you can and you'll find your perfect fit.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

In 31 years of riding, NOWs are the best bindings I've ever ridden... with that being said, I feel that all Unions suck ( as do any binding that is modular ) it doesnt matter what binding it is in a modular setup, it is never as responsive as a unibody binding ( Burton, Flux, etc ) 

It's different strokes for different folks for sure, but as stated 31 years, with over a decade of being a commission shop buyer...

Modular bindings just always feel squishy/flex, no matter what the model... high end /low end I can always feel the difference in comparison to a unibody binding 

unibody bindings can feel squishy/flexy as well, but it is in the ones that are described to be that way ( I.E. low end and or freestyle models ) and the unibody bindings that are supposed to be stiff and high end, feel stiff and responsive 

YMMV

Demo and or buy a bunch and figure out what works for you, then just sell what doesn't work for you... with the sale posts on here and Snowboard Trader on Facebook, trying a bunch of different bindings these days isn't really that expensive of a deal if you do it right


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nows are definitely nice. I prefer rear entries but Nows are the only ones I'll really ride otherwise. I agree Unions are mad overrated. They're made decently enough but goddamn I hate their toe straps. They're terrible and fit poorly on almost every boot out there. Blows my mind that they're still making them the same way. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> Nows are definitely nice. I prefer rear entries but Nows are the only ones I'll really ride otherwise. I agree Unions are mad overrated. They're made decently enough but goddamn I hate their toe straps. They're terrible and fit poorly on almost every boot out there. Blows my mind that they're still making them the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You must be talking about our old toe straps.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Tantin said:


> So it's seems like not too much noticable difference between Force and T.Rice. The question is why I should pay so much more for the Rice? @UNION_INHOUSE what do you say? If you please )


Not a gigantic difference between the Force and Trice from 16/17. The new Trice is 100% new, and way different than the Force. You can grab the catalog here - Union Binding Company Media Kit

Thanks!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> You must be talking about our old toe straps.


Maybe. Admittedly, I haven't looked at any of your bindings in a few seasons. Still begs the question why they were designed that way to begin with. Seems to me a rider owned company would be more in tune with how to make well... Snowboard bindings lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The new toe straps have been out from few seasons now and they are one of the best to straps around. 

Unions are solid bindings with some minor issues here and there but still my favorite bindings.

For me the response is better than comparable bindings from other manufacturers.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> You must be talking about our old toe straps.


Question, I rode the '15/'16 Atlas for the latter part of this szn and used to own the Forces with the previous toe strap. Great binders but only gripe with Unions is the toe strap seems to slip often on me, esp with the previous toe strap. Doesn't happen as much on these Atlas' as it used to with my older Forces, but is there any particular reason to why. I use Burton boots, does its fit play a role in that? Just trying to find ways to minimize it as much as possible, as I do love the Atlas. I just never get that issue on my Burton binders.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

All these gripes are why I like Flows haha... Fusion straps never slip because it's all one piece. ?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Question, I rode the '15/'16 Atlas for the latter part of this szn and used to own the Forces with the previous toe strap. Great binders but only gripe with Unions is the toe strap seems to slip often on me, esp with the previous toe strap. Doesn't happen as much on these Atlas' as it used to with my older Forces, but is there any particular reason to why. I use Burton boots, does its fit play a role in that? Just trying to find ways to minimize it as much as possible, as I do love the Atlas. I just never get that issue on my Burton binders.



I suggest having the toe straps adjusted as long as possible (where you can still crank them down without bottoming out). If they are adjusted too short, they will most likely slip, regardless of what boots you've got. 

Thanks!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Get yourself a set of Rome katana and call it a day. 

I've went from katana to the competition (now pilot) back to katana. Then tried out more competition (burton genesis,Union atlas,Rome DOD, union superforce) then recently back to katanas. Couldn't beleivehow much better than unions they were for me. That I bought two sets of katanas this time around (40% off and no changes for next years models.)


----------

